# sub help(future install and ideas)



## cookie_monstr (Nov 10, 2008)

iv been stalking alot of builds here. looking around seeing what people prefer and use. some builds are really nice. 
well im using 2 boston acoustics gt-28 (1000 watts each) and really dont know what sub to hook them up to. i would like one sub. been looking at dd, sound splinter, re, id max, critical mass( a bit to pricey) incriminator audio and finally fi. price wise i dont mind spending around 600 for a sub. just wondering what the vets of the game might recommend. oh and the sub will go in a 99 tacoma ext. cab. just to give u an idea of the room im working with. no rear seat needed.

in dont mind 8's though. had a pair of dd 1508's with an arc audio foose amp. great subs. just seeing the peoples reaction when they find out all that bass comes from chicken pot pies..... priceless.


----------



## cookie_monstr (Nov 10, 2008)

7 views and no help yet?


----------



## numbskull (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

$600???

I bet this dude would take $600... 

http://forum.soundpressure.com/showthread.php?t=6826&highlight=composite+cone

Put that puppy in 1.6 cubic feet (after woofer and port displacement of course) with about 26 sq. in. of port area tuned to 35Hz... feed it about 2000watts (you can give it 3500 if you want, it won't care). A DD M3 is the amp I recommend.... I'd ditch the two Bostons.... and an M3 could easily be had for what you get for the Boston amps.

Hold on to your ass... cause that setup would make **** come out. If you build the hell out of that enclosure, and really tune it properly, you could be looking at mid 150s...


----------



## cookie_monstr (Nov 10, 2008)

bigabe said:


> $600???
> 
> I bet this dude would take $600...
> 
> ...


thats bad ass..but i dont have the money yet. as it is a slow build. im getting the subs as a really cheap price, 3 amps, 2 for the sub and one 2 channel for the fronts plus 2 boston subs for 4 bills. 
i wish i had the money for it.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I am kind of partial to DD myself. I have a 1010 that plays LOUD and sounds pretty good doing it. 

I am in the process of accumulating everything to run a pair of 1508s at some point in the future. I have one 1508 on its way right now. The only down side is I have to buy another amp....


----------



## cookie_monstr (Nov 10, 2008)

an arc audio foose edition amp will do. thats what i used on them and they sounded great. i really want a dd sub...but i kinda wanna try new things.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

There's some TC-sounds prototype 12" LMS drivers up on eBay for 250$ ish. I bet they're pretty sick for the price. LMT tech has had fantastic reviews and I'll vouch for good sound and build quality of anything TC put out. 

I was thinking I probably wouldn't buy a DD sub online from someone who had 150+db in his signature though......


----------

